# Saturdays.



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Hubby got a wild hair and decided to both clean AND re-arrange our bedroom. I am not involved in any of the work and have no say in where anything goes. This should be interesting, to say the least! He does this every once in a while, but I try to keep it to a minimum. I never know where stuff is going to be when he is done!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Wow. DH never wants to be involved with that kind of stuff. I just did our bedroom last week. It's not a big room, so couldn't do much, but it looks great.

DH decided to get another truck load of mushroom soil for me today. So I'm headed out now to the garden to put another nice layer on it, then putting the rest of it on a tarp back by the woods. I've already cleaned the whole house, washed & hung out all the laundry, weeded the flower beds, & made lunch.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Michelle, it actually looks good in there! He moved every single piece of furniture in there, vacuumed under everything, dusted everything, even cleaned the bookshelves! He even changed the sheets!!!! I'm actually very impressed! I may let him do this more often!


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

Do you rent him out and how much do you charge? LOL


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I think he may be a keeper...


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Does he have a single brother in his 50s??? LOL


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Actually, he has single brother who is 46. He is also a neat freak and a great cook! But, he's gay. Sorry ladies!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

<sigh> The good ones are *ALWAYS* married or gay. <walks away, kicking pebbles and mumbling to herself>


----------

